
Los Angeles Just Proposed the Worst Use of License Plate Reader Data in History - sshanky
https://medium.com/@nselby/los-angeles-just-proposed-the-worst-use-of-license-plate-reader-data-in-history-702c35733b50#.72we8n4cf
======
Fjolsvith
Also submitted at:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10640989](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10640989)

------
Fjolsvith
This is the slippery slope that started with publishing sex offenders' crimes.

------
sharemywin
the worst use would probably be to just put a database up with all history
open to everyone. searchable by owner name.

~~~
bpchaps
Chicago Tribune pretty much did this after a FOIA request for red light data
was published. It's not searchable by owner name, but it's still pretty
terrible.

[http://apps.chicagotribune.com/news/local/red-light-
camera-t...](http://apps.chicagotribune.com/news/local/red-light-camera-
tickets/)

[http://apps.chicagotribune.com/news/local/red-light-
camera-t...](http://apps.chicagotribune.com/news/local/red-light-camera-
tickets/data/chicago-rlc-data.zip)

The data's enough to get videos from:
[http://www.chicagophotociteweb.com/](http://www.chicagophotociteweb.com/)

